# WAR IV Official Thread



## Muddyfoots

Unfortunately, this year, Mike is unable to be in town for the traditional, 1st weekend of March, gathering. We have moved it back one week. The dates for WAR IV are February 25-27. 

As with tradition, we'll have a "community" lunch gathering, Saturday, February 26th. We will strive for a noon start. Everyone is encouraged to participate, but not demanded. 

We will need everything from tables, utensils, cups, paper goods, meats, veggies, desserts......., you get the idea. 

Also, all other meals (Friday night-Sunday morning) are up to you. Saturday lunch will be the only official "community" feast. I'm sure we won't go hungry.

Let's take care of the place, not leaving trash and such lying around. Everyone please take your trash with you when you leave.

Porta pots have been arranged for and we will donate to the cause on Saturday, to cover the costs.

Bigox911 has agreed to head up the cooking competition, again, this year. Nic has graciously agreed to donate another stone knife for the winner, as with tradition.

Kentuckychuck will be taking any donations for the Saturday draw. If you would like to donate, please contact him.

I'll keep up with the menu of who's bringing what. Will start a thread later.

Nicodemus is in charge of everything else of concern. Contact him with those questions.

----------------------------------------------------------------

We will have an archery range set up for those who wish to shoot. Bring your bows.

Ok, let's talk it up and get this thing kicked off!

Here is the address....
7415 Hopewell Rd E
Musella, GA 31066-3415


----------



## Nicodemus

I reckon we can call this one off, due to lack of interest...


----------



## Sterlo58

Nicodemus said:


> I reckon we can call this one off, due to lack of interest...



Naw...folks just too pre-occupied with the weather. We will get em stirred up


----------



## crackerdave

Did somebody say "stir?"

Hey Muddy - want to delete my WARIV thread?


----------



## Muddyfoots

crackerdave said:


> Did somebody say "stir?"
> 
> Hey Muddy - want to delete my WARIV thread?



I think it's fine, Dave.


----------



## Bill Mc

Pessimist.

We will come.


----------



## crackerdave

I'll be there if I can scrounge up some cash.So will my sister,campinnurse,if she's off that weekend.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

Sure


----------



## jmfauver

I be coming to this one!!!


----------



## rhbama3

I'm on call AND have a co-worker out the week of the 25-27. Gonna have to see what i can do.


----------



## deerehauler

Got our archery shoot we put on that weekend. scheduled it last october so I am most likely out. May try and get down there for a hr or so but not putting money on it! Hope yall have fun what am I say yall not have fun thats a good one


----------



## Strych9

I'll be there!


----------



## BBQBOSS

I won't know until later on.  Prolly will be there, but not 100% sure right now.


----------



## TNGIRL

BAD WEEKEND choice!!!! I won't be able to make it, moving it pushed it to the same weekend (Feb 25-27th)as The Pre-Spring Fling Archery shoot at Tannehill, Al. by Terry Harris is. And ya'll know how I feel about shooting!!!!  If it was the weekend after, there's not a shoot but.....ya'll have a really good time tho!!!!!


----------



## bigox911

I will be there for sure...We'll start a cookin comp thread up here soon


----------



## Keebs

Sterlo58 said:


> Naw...folks just too pre-occupied with the weather. We will get em stirred up



That's the biggest thing right now, the weather issue's.  
Any reason it can't be moved forward instead of back?   just asking.
Ya'll know me, I will probably drop in at some point..........


----------



## Strych9

Keebs said:


> That's the biggest thing right now, the weather issue's.
> Any reason it can't be moved forward instead of back?   just asking.
> Ya'll know me, I will probably drop in at some point..........



yea yea, you always come late and leave early


----------



## Keebs

Strych9 said:


> yea yea, you always come late and leave early


 but as leasts I go!!


----------



## HandgunHTR

I am going to do my best to come down this time.

Might not be camping but I will definately be there on Saturday.


----------



## blues brother

Its gonna be cold!!  Guess  I'll bring some anti-freeze!!
And a fire pit or two!!


----------



## Sterlo58

blues brother said:


> Its gonna be cold!!  Guess  I'll bring some anti-freeze!!
> And a fire pit or two!!



I'll bring some anti freeze and sit by your fire pit.


----------



## Muddyfoots

blues brother said:


> Its gonna be cold!!  Guess  I'll bring some anti-freeze!!
> And a fire pit or two!!





Sterlo58 said:


> I'll bring some anti freeze and sit by your fire pit.



I'll sit by the fire and drank ya'lls anti freeze..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

I might be there


----------



## Jeff C.

More than likely......need to look at my schedule though.


----------



## jsullivan03

I don't see any conflicts as of now.  Me and Krickit should be there.


----------



## huntinglady74

I'm planning on coming for the sat.. just gotta make sure nothing comes up....


----------



## Jranger

I'll try to make this one as long as baseball doesn't interfere...


----------



## boneboy96

All I need to do is split 4 cords of wood so I can get to my camper...Then I'm golden!      I knew I shouldn't have told the guys to stack the wood right in front of the camper.


----------



## crackerdave

Brang th' wood _witcha!_ We'll feed it to Mike's DE-luxe fire pit.

All yall that posted in the Campfire in the "Woody's Musician" thread,don't forget: Your attendance at this hoe-down is expected! We are non-electric,though.


----------



## thomas the redneck

i'll have my ugly drum smoker done by then might have to throw in on the cooking comp sure would like one of them stone knives


----------



## blues brother

crackerdave said:


> Brang th' wood _witcha!_ We'll feed it to Mike's DE-luxe fire pit.
> 
> All yall that posted in the Campfire in the "Woody's Musician" thread,don't forget: Your attendance at this hoe-down is expected! We are non-electric,though.



Now Dave!  That little three string cigar box is 'lectric... We use a little batery powered amp. It might be fun for some of you talented guys to play with.


----------



## blues brother

thomas the redneck said:


> i'll have my ugly drum smoker done by then might have to throw in on the cooking comp sure would like one of them stone knives



Gonna bring my stretch. Kinda thinking about cooking a small pig...30-40 pounder. 
You gotta go through me to win that Nic Knife!!


----------



## crackerdave

blues brother said:


> Now Dave!  That little three string cigar box is 'lectric... We use a little batery powered amp. It might be fun for some of you talented guys to play with.



I gotta _see_ that! 

As for "talented" - you got th' wrong guy! I'm just an ultra-light campfire/firepit strummer.


----------



## Rackbuster

They may not want to tell you but you done good last year  Dave.


----------



## crackerdave

Thanks,RB. I have fun with it,that's all I'm after.I originally started playing and singing as a way to ketch gurls,as I was not a dancer nor a good-lookin' type when I was thirteen.Now,I do it purely for fun.I enjoyed doing "House of the Rising Sun" with brother Mike more than any other song.He's got a powerful testimony that goes with that song.


----------



## 30 06

Hey guys any problem with bringing a 25 ft camper, I now there is no power but sure beats sleeping on the ground. and a couple dutch ovens? oh yea and some anti freeze..


----------



## blues brother

30 06 said:


> Hey guys any problem with bringing a 25 ft camper, I now there is no power but sure beats sleeping on the ground. and a couple dutch ovens? oh yea and some anti freeze..



Ifin ya can get it down the road, I don't think it will be an issue. The road is narrow and lots of low hanging branches. I woulda had my 36' Motorhome last year if I could of got her down the road...


----------



## 30 06

Hmmmm, I  may have to in vest in a good air mattress


----------



## crackerdave

If you plan to sleep on an air mattress,bring something to put between it and the ground,or you'll be _cold!_


----------



## boneboy96

I'm bringing a tent on wheels!


----------



## UK bowhunter

Wanna be there....have to see how the schedule shapes up


----------



## Sterlo58

So far 13 yes and a number of not sure/maybe. HHMMMM....might be a slim crowd if interest does not pick up.


----------



## BBQBOSS

Sterlo58 said:


> So far 13 yes and a number of not sure/maybe. HHMMMM....might be a slim crowd if interest does not pick up.



It doesn't bother me, but some folks may be worried about the weather.  Gonna be a little chilly (or maybe just down right cold) but im thinking that a big ol pot of brunswick stew would heat things up!


----------



## Paymaster

Really wish I could be there!


----------



## blues brother

BBQBOSS said:


> It doesn't bother me, but some folks may be worried about the weather.  Gonna be a little chilly (or maybe just down right cold) but im thinking that a big ol pot of brunswick stew would heat things up!



Sounds like a stew contest might be a cooking here!!!


----------



## Jranger

BBQBOSS said:


> It doesn't bother me, but some folks may be worried about the weather.  Gonna be a little chilly (or maybe just down right cold) but im thinking that a big ol pot of brunswick stew would heat things up!



Hard to go wrong there... add a bonfire, few adult beverages, and your there!


----------



## BBQBOSS

blues brother said:


> Sounds like a stew contest might be a cooking here!!!



I might cook a stew to bring down there if i can find time.


----------



## blues brother

BBQBOSS said:


> I might cook a stew to bring down there if i can find time.



I would cook it at home as well. Too much work & time to do at WAR.


----------



## crackerdave

Good stew,good fires,and good folks. Who cares if it's cold?


----------



## bigox911

BBQBOSS said:


> I might cook a stew to bring down there if i can find time.



What....you don't think they got enough amps down in Musella to run that new grinder???


----------



## BBQBOSS

bigox911 said:


> What....you don't think they got enough amps down in Musella to run that new grinder???



There would be a countywide blackout.


----------



## jsullivan03

BBQBOSS said:


> There would be a countywide blackout.



I like yo avatar! Much better than that UGA crap!


----------



## BBQBOSS

jsullivan03 said:


> I like yo avatar! Much better than that UGA crap!



Lets stay on topic, Sulli! 

Yeah, they aint bad.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Purty sho we ain't gonna make it . . .


----------



## hogtrap44




----------



## Sterlo58

WAR is looking like it might be a very slim showing. Not a lot of takers so far.


----------



## crackerdave

Too cold that time of year - for "some" folks!

It was purty dang cold _last_ year,and it was in March.If it hadden been for Mike's firepit, we'da froze.


----------



## Jeff C.

Just saw where the new WAR dates have conflicted with my work schedule that week-end


----------



## southwoodshunter

I plan to be there, and gonna bring along my Hunter, he hasn't been since WAR I...  
He has missed out... now just gotta think about what vittles I can cook up..


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

It will be a game time decision fer me. I hope to be ther.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Maybe. What's the weather usually like down there in late Feb.? Around here it would normally be lows in the teens or low twenties and highs in the 30's or 40s and probably snowing.


----------



## bam_bam

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe. What's the weather usually like down there in late Feb.? Around here it would normally be lows in the teens or low twenties and highs in the 30's or 40s and probably snowing.



Justa gander but I would say lows in the mid 30's highsin the 50's but with the way this winter has been so far who knows , could be in the teens.


----------



## shawn mills

Yall know Im plannin on being there with antifreeze....


----------



## boneboy96

shawn mills said:


> Yall know Im plannin on being there with antifreeze....


----------



## bigox911

shawn mills said:


> Yall know Im plannin on being there with antifreeze....



Man I heard that stuff will make you go blind...stay away


----------



## jsullivan03

bigox911 said:


> Man I heard that stuff will make you go blind...stay away



I was always told that it was something else that made you go blind?


----------



## NCHillbilly

So, that explains it. I'd wondered about that.  I'm gonna try to make this one if it's gonna be warm enough to pick git-tars around the fire and I can scrape up enough gas money to drive down there.


----------



## DouglasB.

I'm doing my best to get things together in order to be there. HOPEFULLY some of my commision checks will hit the bank in the days leading up to it so I can get some gear together. I'll be bringin' the geetar and mandolin along IF (key word) I make it.


----------



## crackerdave

NCHillbilly said:


> So, that explains it. I'd wondered about that.  I'm gonna try to make this one if it's gonna be warm enough to pick git-tars around the fire and I can scrape up enough gas money to drive down there.





DouglasB. said:


> I'm doing my best to get things together in order to be there. HOPEFULLY some of my commision checks will hit the bank in the days leading up to it so I can get some gear together. I'll be bringin' the geetar and mandolin along IF (key word) I make it.



YeeeeeeHaaaaaaaaa! I sure hope y'all can make it - it'll be another good Hilltop Jam!


----------



## jsullivan03

crackerdave said:


> YeeeeeeHaaaaaaaaa! I sure hope y'all can make it - it'll be another good Hilltop Jam!



As long as you can remember the words.


----------



## DouglasB.

jsullivan03 said:


> As long as you can remember the words.



That seemed to be the problem at the last War I attended... and the later it got the more we started singing completely different words!


----------



## crackerdave

jsullivan03 said:


> As long as you can remember the words.



Oh,I do _fine_ on th' words - it's th' dang _lyrics_ that give me trouble!


----------



## Muddyfoots

Getting closer.


----------



## Bill Mc

I'll try to bring some "lyrics" Some words too.


----------



## jsullivan03

Bill Mc said:


> I'll try to bring some "lyrics" Some words too.



As long as one or the other isn't forgotten.


----------



## Sterlo58

Three weeks away and no posts here since 1/31......HMMMMMMM.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Sterlo58 said:


> Three weeks away and no posts here since 1/31......HMMMMMMM.



In my case, that's 'cause y'all scheduled this thing in the middle of the winter. I might try to come if it's decent weather, but I ain't driving five hours if there's six inches of snow on the road and it's fifteen degrees at night.


----------



## Strych9

NCHillbilly said:


> In my case, that's 'cause y'all scheduled this thing in the middle of the winter. I might try to come if it's decent weather, but I ain't driving five hours if there's six inches of snow on the road and it's fifteen degrees at night.



For what its worth, last year WAR was 1 week later, and it was unseasonably cold at night.  In the mid 20's.  I have to work Friday night, but will be there Saturday morning/night!


----------



## kentuckychuck

*War iv*

Plan on being there Friday night and Saturday its gonna be good to see everyone again!


----------



## DAWGsfan2

well, i had planned on driving up for this.  but lack of participation  has me second guessing. i will keep checking back in hopes of more folks jumpin on board.


----------



## BBQBOSS

DAWGsfan2 said:


> well, i had planned on driving up for this.  but lack of participation  has me second guessing. i will keep checking back in hopes of more folks jumpin on board.



Looking doubtful for me as well... This month has been a bust for me...


----------



## DAWGsfan2

BBQBOSS said:


> Looking doubtful for me as well... This month has been a bust for me...



hate to hear that matt,was lookin forward to seeing you again!.but i totally understand.


----------



## blues brother

Still planning on making WAR...  Might not make it till sat morning or real late friday....


----------



## blues brother

BBQBOSS said:


> Looking doubtful for me as well... This month has been a bust for me...



That means the big old bottle of 40 creek I bought will be all for me!!


----------



## BBQBOSS

blues brother said:


> That means the big old bottle of 40 creek I bought will be all for me!!



Ok im in!!


----------



## bigox911




----------



## blues brother

BBQBOSS said:


> Ok im in!!



Bro, you took too long to respond...me and Thomas the redneck done drank the 40 creek.  I'll bring some Seagrams 7 and coke zero...


----------



## BBQBOSS

blues brother said:


> Bro, you took too long to respond...me and Thomas the redneck done drank the 40 creek.  I'll bring some Seagrams 7 and coke zero...



Ok, im out again.


----------



## turtlebug

Thinking about it. Might run up for a few hours on Saturday but that'll be it. Won't stay late or spend the night. 

Just depends. Already going up there next weekend for the Central Zone Shoot.


----------



## BBQBOSS

Bourbon pecan pies.... Just sayin.


----------



## bigox911

BBQBOSS said:


> Bourbon pecan pies.... Just sayin.



What's that...still never tried one of those


----------



## Sultan of Slime

I am shooting a fishing show for WFN that weekend and wont be there this time. Dont let AJ eat all the lil debbies this time!!


----------



## crackerdave

We'll miss ya,Jonathon! 

I'm not _real_ sure I'll be able to make it either.If things fall into place like I'm prayin' they will,I'll be in Cuba the week of the 21st. Wifey might not be too happy if I go campin' right after being gone for a week!


----------



## dougefresh

Me + 1 Saturday afternoon if the moon and stars are all aligned  just right and depending on work schedule.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

Sultan of Slime said:


> I am shooting a fishing show for WFN that weekend and wont be there this time. Dont let AJ eat all the lil debbies this time!!



You just do not want me to run around with your favorite girl for the weekend.


----------



## turtlebug

BBQBOSS said:


> Bourbon pecan pies.... Just sayin.



Just looked at the calendar and daughter has a band thing. 

I'll see how serious it is.


----------



## Buck

Hmmm...  Now that Vegas is out of the way maybe I can focus on this event...


----------



## F14Gunner

Would love to attend but current circumstances with my crutches and a cast, make it kind of hard to get around.


----------



## bigox911

Buck said:


> Hmmm...  Now that Vegas is out of the way maybe I can focus on this event...


----------



## greene_dawg

Another maybe. Got a backpacking trip planned to the mountains but the weather is looking iffy up there.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

I been a waiting to see how my work thing is going, right now its still iffy for me.  Saturday will be my best shot if I get to ride down.


----------



## Sterlo58

Probly gunna stroll in Saturday. I have a crazy work week planned.


----------



## boneboy96

Hopefully it'll all work out schedule wise.   I may be incapacitated by then though.


----------



## Nicodemus

Due to some obligations, it doesn`t look like I will be able to attend.


----------



## BBQBOSS

Looks like a little rain on Friday but clearing out and becoming nice on Sat & Sun.


----------



## BBQBOSS

Who all will be there Friday???

Right now, the only definites that i see for Friday are:

Me
Sulli & Krickit
BigOx
Pigmy
Jmfauver
Bluesbrother & Sons
Jeff C. & Double Coon Fanger


----------



## jmfauver

BBQBOSS said:


> Who all will be there Friday???
> 
> Right now, the only definites that i see for Friday are:
> 
> Me
> Sulli & Krickit
> BigOx
> Pigmy
> Jmfauver
> Bluesbrother & Sons
> Jeff C. & Double Coon Fanger



Yup!!!!


----------



## Strych9

jmfauver said:


> Yup!!!!



maybe a few more comin on Saturday


----------



## jmfauver

Strych9 said:


> maybe a few more comin on Saturday



more will show once the weather clears up...Ya'll just need to point me to the snoring zone when I get there


----------



## bigox911

jmfauver said:


> more will show once the weather clears up...Ya'll just need to point me to the snoring zone when I get there



Go to the old building on the far side of the field and then go to the back of the field behind that


----------



## jmfauver

bigox911 said:


> Go to the old building on the far side of the field and then go to the back of the field behind that



 

Guess I just found who I am camping next to


----------



## Jeff C.

BBQBOSS said:


> Who all will be there Friday???
> 
> Right now, the only definites that i see for Friday are:
> 
> Me
> Sulli & Krickit
> BigOx
> Pigmy
> Jmfauver
> Bluesbrother & Sons
> Jeff C. & Double Coon Fanger






   

I think Boneboy is gonna try to make it friday aft


----------



## 30 06

Well I guess I'll miss yet another war. I now have a bad case of
Bronchitis I've been battling for two weeks, and I don't think sleeping on a cold ground would help matters much. I was looking forward to meeting everyone but guess I'll try for yet another gathering, if I'm up to the drive I may try and do at least a visit Saturday afternoon. Hope yall have a great time


----------



## blues brother

Looks like it will be only saturday for me and the boyz.


----------



## Bill Mc

I'll be there Saturday.


----------



## BIGABOW

missed the last one my try and show up Saturday....Crazy week they are finally releasing some properties and keeping us busy.


----------



## boneboy96

Jeff C. said:


> I think Boneboy is gonna try to make it friday aft



Right now I'm questionable.   Certainly won't be camping for the weekend nor riding my dirtbike.  I may make it Saturday for the day but we have to wait and see.


----------



## Sultan of Slime

Mike says that he needs someone to call him ASAP regarding WAR. 478-836-4269   or 478-808-1729.


----------



## bigox911

Do you know if anyone called him, Jonathan?  I was only planning the cooking comp, but I don't want him to be left in the lurch.


----------



## Bill Mc

Looks like I'm gonna be a noshow. 

Maybe the next one. Y'all have fun.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Sultan of Slime said:


> Mike says that he needs someone to call him ASAP regarding WAR. 478-836-4269   or 478-808-1729.





Is WAR still on??


----------



## blues brother

Over the hill trucker, aka, Eddie says it is! And I will be back in the morning to enjoy some of his fruit!











Plenty of room!!!

Potty is there!





According to Eddie...its still a virgin!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Hope ya'll have a blast!!


----------



## blues brother

Me and eddie are a party on our own!!  Wish you could join us!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

blues brother said:


> Me and eddie are a party on our own!!  Wish you could join us!





Me too bro, but after working 12 hrs all night, and my anniversary was yesterday, I'm thinking I better stay home!!

Ya'll drink one for me!!


----------



## blues brother

Is two ok??


----------



## Hooked On Quack

blues brother said:


> Is two ok??





What the hay, go ahead and make it a twelve pack!!


----------



## hogtrap44

I have to work the weekend.


----------



## Tomboy Boots

There were only a handful but we still had a great time! Raleigh Tabor and Scott Davidson worked together to create a beautiful and "one of a kind" knife to be given away this year... Eddie (Over The Hill Trucker) was the very proud winner!  I wish ya'll could have seen this up close and personal... the blade was signed by Raleigh on one side and Scott on the other, not to mention the sheath that was personally autographed by both knifemakers! Mike (blues brother) once again did an awesome job with the cooking  

Thanks to Mike for opening your property up for us again this year


----------



## Sterlo58

Thanks for sharin the pics. Hate that we could not make it. Glad yall had a good time in spite of the sparse crowd.


----------



## bigox911

Great pictures Debbie   Good to see Jared with his Marti Gras attire


----------



## blues brother

Deb,
The Pics were great!  Thanks for posting. I enjoyed this years WAR as much as last years...didn't have to remember as many names!
The brown dog is my son's mutt, Sam. The big black lab is Maggie the little black lab is Boudro(sp?) and they belong to JeffC and Jared.

Hey Jared! I still want to trade hats!

Mike, Thanks again for the use of your place.

Eddy, I am still ticked at you brother!! You know why!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

It looks like there was some good food there!!........Hate I missed it!!..........I had to work this weekend........It was one of them last minute things!!

Wish I could have been there to see Eddy win that knife!!..........The smile on his face was priceless!!

Man I wish I could have been there to meet Maggie, and Boudreaux!!...........Jeff those are some good looking dogs!!............Looks like Maggie had a good time in the water!!


----------



## Rivershot

Leslie and I had a great time. We met good people, ate good food and enjoyed watching those puppies play and swim. 
 Thanks for posting the pics Debbie, wish we could have added to them but we forgot our camera  Tell Tim I'm looking foward to the turkey call, maybe I'll actually be able to call them instead of chasing them off.
 Mike, don't let me forget about April. 

Eddie, all I can say is Apple 

 Jeff here is a pic of our little LSLC/lab


----------



## bigox911

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Wish I could have been there to see Eddy win that knife!!..........The smile on his face was priceless!!



You ain't kidding...congrats, Eddy.  I hate I missed it.  It was an amazing weekend.


----------



## hogtrap44

Real good pics there you got. 
 I bet they'uz a snake round the old barns. Looked like a good place for a fat copperhead 'er two.


----------



## Jeff C.

WOW....nice pics!!! I'm sure glad we drove down there now. It was good to finally make it to a WAR, even though it wasn't like the ones in years past.

Thanks to Mike for having us...that's a fantastic place out in the country. Glad to have met you Mike and share a couple of very interesting stories!!

Thanks to Debbie and Tim for bringing that Tabor and taking the pics (and anyone else that took some)....it was nice to have met y'all. 

Glad Eddie won it that knife!!!  I believe he was the only one to spend the night there.

Good meeting y'all, Kennan(sp) and Leslie...that's a purty pup y'all have. Wish you had brought him.

Yeah it's a good thing Bluesbrother was there or we would have starved Thank you Brother....good seeing that Fine young man Boone also Sam is awesome, she and Boudreaux were a hoot once they figgered each other out 

It was a beautiful day!!!


----------



## Resica

Anybody know why so few people went to this year's outing?


----------



## BIGABOW

Resica said:


> Anybody know why so few people went to this year's outing?



WORK FER ME SORRY i SAID i'D BE THERE AND DIDN'T SHOW.....


----------



## jmfauver

Resica said:


> Anybody know why so few people went to this year's outing?



there was a heavy rain being forecast for Thursday into Friday.Then more rain Saturday night into Sunday....By the looks of things it was not as bad as we were led to believe it would be


----------



## JustUs4All

I am sorry to have missed it too.  Work on the house kept me away.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Hey Chief, you lookin mighty sharp wit those black socks on...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Chief, you lookin mighty sharp wit those black socks on...


 Dat's da way dey roll down in da' bayou..


----------



## Jeff C.

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Chief, you lookin mighty sharp wit those black socks on...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dat's da way dey roll down in da' bayou..


----------

